# ~건



## Mallarme

윤증현 재정부 장관이 빈곤층 지원 대책을 처음으로 언급하건 지난주 국회에서입니다. 

Here is my translation of this sentence:

*The first time the finance minister 윤증현 mentioned measures to aid the poor was in the National Parliament.*

Is this translation right?
What I'm having trouble understanding is the ~건 in 언급하건...
When and how is it used?  Is it short for something?

고맙습니다.


----------



## microzenith

윤증현 재정부 장관이 빈곤층 지원 대책을 처음으로 언급하건 지난주 국회에서입니다. 

I think you have misspelled the word in this sentence.  
언급하건 cross 언급한건 tick
And as you have correctly guessed, "언급한건" is the abbreviation of
"언급한 것은".


----------



## Mallarme

Thanks, Microzenith!

That's how it was spelled in the original article, but I didn't realize that it was misspelled.  Now it makes sense.


----------

